# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jebo lighting



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Made 2 changes in my mbuna tank, changed the backing to a vlue from black and added a Jebo fixture for additional lighting and it looks great!! I have my mbuna tank planted; anubias and java fern and lotus. It is a particularly deep tand needed a bit more light, I looked on Ebay hoping for a deal on a used fixture and saw the Jebo 48" 220 watts for $79. I was skeptical but went ahead and bought one and it arrived today. I replaced the blue actinics with 5500k and left the 10000k. It comes with two light switches so you can have 110 watts at a time if you wish; and a clear cover over the bulbs. It is low and sleek looking. I'm really enthusiastic about the way the mbuna tank looks now, the extra watts really show off the fish!!!!


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Made 2 changes in my mbuna tank, changed the backing to a vlue from black and added a Jebo fixture for additional lighting and it looks great!! I have my mbuna tank planted; anubias and java fern and lotus. It is a particularly deep tand needed a bit more light, I looked on Ebay hoping for a deal on a used fixture and saw the Jebo 48" 220 watts for $79. I was skeptical but went ahead and bought one and it arrived today. I replaced the blue actinics with 5500k and left the 10000k. It comes with two light switches so you can have 110 watts at a time if you wish; and a clear cover over the bulbs. It is low and sleek looking. I'm really enthusiastic about the way the mbuna tank looks now, the extra watts really show off the fish!!!!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey i saw the same deal. I was wondering how long has your jebo been running? and how long per day do you run it?


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I've only had it a few days, I run my lights 16 hrs/day


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jeno is a chinese company. i saw a lot of their stuff in china. they making fish tanks and lights. it is a good brand in china the best for Made in China. i have never use one but if i get my new 40g beeder i will try it since the price is very good.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

They are very nice looking. They aren't ventilated, are they (i.e., no built-in fans)? Do you find you have a problem with heat buildup?

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I have several lights on my 140 gal. In order to get in and out easily without taking the lights off since the covers are not standard, I set the rear lights up off the aquarium on a 1" piece of wood. This ventilates as well as allowing me to slide the covers to the side. So far I have had no negative experiences with my Jebo lights, and plan to order another on payday


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

The price on the Jebo seems unreasonably low compared to similar lights (CSL, JBJ, etc.). Why is that? Is there a significant difference in quality?


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes there definitely is. Instead of having the nice solid rubber clad endcaps there are there ridiculous little rubber 'tails' that the pins tuck into. And the clear covering is lightweight. But it works great, looks great, attention paid to safety, so as they say 'it works for me







!


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Lucille,
I recently acquired a 75gal Jebo tank. It's beautiful looking with the integrated hood and all, but it doesn't have enough watts. Where did you find the Jebo lighting? Was it easier to mount in your hood rather than use a similiar product from JBJ, CSL, etc? What vendor do you use for your Jebo products?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## karfixer (Mar 20, 2004)

Do you have a link to Jebo or a store that sells their stuff? jebo.com is "under construction"


----------



## TexasState (Mar 2, 2004)

Any updates?

[This message was edited by TexasState on Wed March 03 2004 at 08:44 PM.]


----------



## imported_timlawyer (Jul 14, 2003)

I have had the Jebo since October 2003 - works fine...no problems whatsoever!!!


----------



## karfixer (Mar 20, 2004)

There is a company called aqua deal that sells Jebo fixtures on e-bay.


----------

